# 2  girls from Scotland



## africanmeat (Mar 7, 2012)

*Walked into a pub last night, there were 2 large girls drinking at the counter,
noticed they had strange accents so I asked them “ hi are you 2  girls from Scotland?” *

*One of them then screamed at me “its Wales you idiot, Wales!!” *

*So I immediately apologised and said “are you 2 whales from Scotland? ”*


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2012)

Good way to get beat up by 2 girls.


----------



## sound1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup,  that will get ya a wuppin


----------

